# "Tree Saddle" Tree Stand



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Has anyone used one of these before? If so, did you like it? Was it comfortable? What's it like to shoot your bow while hanging like that?

It seems pricey considering it reminds me of a fancy safety harness. I need a new stand and this one caught my eye. The reviews make it sound like it's the thing to have. I also like the idea of attaching tree steps on three different trees instead of buying three ladder stands.

I'll post this in the Outdoor Gear Forum as well but I figured it would get more looks here.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never used one.

I cant for the life of me see that being comfortable, especially in cold weather. Hours and hours of having some of the blood restricted to your lower extremities? Also, what do you stand on? Treesteps. I can tell ya, just a few minutes having to stand on them while hanging a stand and your feet get uncomfortable.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

> barebackjack
> 
> Ive never used one.
> 
> I cant for the life of me see that being comfortable, especially in cold weather.


My thoughts exactly; I was a little surprised/skeptical of the reviews because spending $200 to have your fellas scrunched and standing on a couple tree steps doesn't seem that comfortable to me. If I buy it, considering the return policy at Cabela's, I should be able to return it with no questions asked if it turns out to be a total scam.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It looks like a torture device to me man!! I will kick you in the nuts for $20, saving you $180. Probably a better outcome then swinging from that thing. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Iknow a pretty hard core bow hunter that has one and thinks itis the cats ***!! He loves it and likes the fact thatyou can get in somewhere and set up pretty quietly for an evening hunt. I think that if it was his own land he would rather have a fixed stand, but for public landor on non exclusive land it might be the ticket!!!
He said it does take some getting used to shooting out of one but once that is mastered it really is pretty slick.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You know, Ive seen these in the past and thought they were a joke. However, I've never thought about how slick this would work while hunting refuge land, or WMA's where you can't leave stands up over night. Somebody on here should buy one and let us know how it works.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I used them to hunt elk in the mountians of Idaho and it was awesome for getting on a herd and then getting in a tree. that being said i wouldnt want to wait around for a whitetail to walk by. i never spent more than 30 minutes or so hanging around and it was fine for that, any longer and i think you legs might fall off.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

> Wingmaster
> 
> It looks like a torture device to me man!! I will kick you in the nuts for $20, saving you $180.


Haha, I appreciate your generosity but I think I'll have to decline.



> duckslyr
> 
> i never spent more than 30 minutes or so hanging around and it was fine for that, any longer and i think you legs might fall off.


Are the straps around your package what makes it uncomfortable; or is it that you have to stand on tree steps? I'm really tempted to get it just because I know I could return it to Cabela's and they probably wouldn't ask questions.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i never really had any "package interferance" i would suggest getting the one that comes with a little platform thing to stand on though.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

To me, that just doesnt look all that helpful. I mean, yea iIsee the idea of going were a stand won't allow you too, but on the other hand you gotta ask yourself, is it worth taking a chance of damaging goods? Does NOT look very comfortable at all! And if you're not comfortable, your chances of staying in your stand longer, seeing that monster, and enjoying the outdoors is very slim...

One question.. That is $200 bucks... Why don't you just get a really nice saftey harness? Thats about the same concept. And about 4 times lighter in the pocket area, and prob would be more comfortable down south...


----------



## waddellfan0687 (Sep 16, 2009)

i've heard you can die from "suspension trauma" or something like that from being suspended in a safety harness for too long. i think you'd be better off gettin a nice, light, portable tree stand that is easy to get up and down. some stands are ok to get up, but suck to get down, so i just replace the factory strap with a $12 ratchet strap. Easy to tighten and easy to get off. Just throw a lil spray paint on it if it's the wrong color. It doubles as a nice carrying strap too. And save yourself over $100


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone who has ever sat in a web seat on a military transport for an extended flight would have flashbacks just looking at that thing!


----------



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Unlike just about every one replying to this post I have one.

I'll admit that my favorite way to hunt is in a hang on tree stand, next is a climber and then the treesaddle.

The treesaddle isn't perfect but it has changed the way that I hunt. I hunt on alot of public land in SD and Northern MN. I typically hunt 3-4 hours after work. I would not want to be in the tree saddle any longer then that. I find it to be only marginally less comfortable then a cheep hang on stand. I am about 5'10 200lbs for reference. I use a modified ameristep strap on tree step with 4 steps attached on it for my feet and i use lone wolf climbing sticks.

Pros:
No extra saftey harness required. 
No stand required.
Ability to hunt "more" crooked trees (it's not perfect but better)
trees with limbs no need to cut every branch.
Minimal enviromental impact which could save you a ticket if hunting public land.
Able to take shots that you normally couldnt take with a traditional stand.
Mobility.

Cons:

Must bring tree steps
Somewhat uncomfortable.
It is about equally difficult to use as a climbing tree stand.

For what it is I love mine.


----------

